

UA Sniffing FTW - devinrhode2
https://gist.github.com/2342188

======
taitems
I thought the whole aversion was based on the fact that power users, bots and
search engine crawlers alike fake user agents all the time - meaning it's
tough to draw any kind of useful conclusion or deliver a consistant user
experience based upon this?

